# SBU - Siburan Resources



## dan-o (10 March 2010)

Anyone else get a brochure in the post about this upcoming float? Anyone seen the propectus and have any thoughts?


----------



## Trader Paul (16 March 2010)

Hi folks,

SBU ... here's an overview of our time cycle analysis for
Siburan Resources, in the lead time into the proposed 
listing date and a few months, beyond:

        19032010 ... expecting positive news/hype 

        24032010 ... positive spotlight on SBU

     01-06042010 ... 3 cycles, bringing conflicted news ??

        22042010 ... scheduled listing date

     23-25042010 ... negative spotlight on SBU

        28042010 ... minor and positive cycle

     14-17052010 ... negative news expected here to
                     clarify previous uncertainty ... ???

        19052010 ... minor cycle

     24-25052010 ... 2 minor and positiv cycles

     11-14062010 ... 2 cycles - positive news expected

        17062010 ... significant and positive cycle here

     25-28062010 ... 2 cycles, with minor news expected.

Significant and positive sentiment will be expected, as
several major time cycles come into play, during July 2010:

        12072010 ... 2 time cycles, with significant and 
                     positive news expected.

        14072010 ... minor cycle

     23-26072010 ... positive spotlight on SBU and 2 major
                     aspects come together ... 

        30072010 ... minor news expected here.


More later ... 

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## Miner (16 March 2010)

Folks

Sharing my quick research on Siburan Resources IPO. 
Whereas I have attached some extract from the prospectus but please DYOR and read the prospectus. There is no recommendation here excepting sharing some of my observation collected from the prospectus for the ASF readers.

Siburan is an exploration company and has an excellent board of directors.

It is primarily promoted by  Mr Jong Kan Foo who will have a stake of 33.4% of the total shareholding. He has invested $500,000 (forget about the cash being kept in bank  and *the deemed interest *earned from there, without having much expenditure as all transactions appeared to be on deferred payment) on 12th Oct 2009. 

This will give him the reward of getting 10,000,000 shares for a consideratino of 5 cents. So hypothetically if the shares are listed on their face value @20 cents on 22nd April 2010 (coinciding with the birth day of Vladimir I Lenin - founder of Communist USSR) then Mr Foo will have ready benefit of 15 cents per share or 600% return on his investment in 6 months time. *If you annualise it then 1200% return*. Fantastic.  

Guess what currently Mr Foo is not even in the board of directors.

Remeber the bank interest alerady earned is not accounted here. 

Further Mr Foo has financial interest with the underwriter as per prospectus. So he has solid opportunity to earn underwriter fee should the IPO does not meet full subscription. 


Secondly let us examine randomly one of the Directors. I picked Mr Anthony Ho who has disclosed interest in three other listed company's BMY, RLA and DRA. Please see yourself how the shares are performing in ASX. See extracted note attached.

Thirdly, there is no doubt on competency but the company secretary Ms Karen Logan happens to be the partern of Mr Anthony Ho.

It is fine for all happening in a family. But as a public before putting my hard earned money to support the income generation of the promoter I would be extra careful.

It is also interesting to see TP's prediction about negative spotlight on SBU right around  23 to 25 April 2010 when the shares will be listed in ASX.

Good luck folks and of course I am not a promoter or an existing holder of SBU
Please DYOR.


----------



## Miner (16 March 2010)

dan-o said:


> Anyone else get a brochure in the post about this upcoming float? Anyone seen the propectus and have any thoughts?




please go to www.asx.com.au and search for SBU code.

For your benefit I have provided the link and you can download the prospectus from there or contact the brokers, lead managers for a copy.

Good luck and you may refer to my posting separately provided on SBU.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/companyInfo.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=SBU


----------



## Gillie (16 March 2010)

Miner said:


> Thirdly, there is no doubt on competency but the company secretary Ms Karen Logan happens to be the partern of Mr Anthony Ho.




HI Miner

It quotes that Karen has been a (business) partner of Anthony Ho & Associates, not as described as above.


----------



## enigmatic (16 March 2010)

Maybe I'm Wrong Miner but it looks like you annualised his profit twice.
5cents to 20cents in 6months would be 700%pa


----------



## Miner (16 March 2010)

Gillie said:


> HI Miner
> 
> It quotes that Karen has been a (business) partner of Anthony Ho & Associates, not as described as above.




Thanks mate for putting me back in track. 



Miner said:


> please go to www.asx.com.au and search for SBU code.
> 
> For your benefit I have provided the link and you can download the prospectus from there or contact the brokers, lead managers for a copy.
> 
> ...






enigmatic said:


> Maybe I'm Wrong Miner but it looks like you annualised his profit twice.
> 5cents to 20cents in 6months would be 700%pa





Engimatic 

You are 200% correct and thanks. That explains why I should not go back to school now to be failed . Jokes apart sorry for the error . 700% still a lot of return for $500,000 investment.


----------



## enigmatic (16 March 2010)

Haha at least your more likely to earn 700%pa then me Miner I'm still learning and I haven't figured out if I'm heading forwards or backwards yet.


----------

